# Melamine crockery



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Is Corelle the best and worth the price or would any melamine set do the job?

I'd welcome your views (its a purchase that will be happening shortly...possibly at the Shepton Mallett show)

Cheers

Graham


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

afaiik Corelle isn't melamine - it's a glass laminate.

we hate melamine crockery and have some Corelle lookalike plates and bowls that we bought in France many many years ago when we had a place there - it's pretty bulletproof compared to china and feels much nicer to handle and eat off


----------



## robinpompey (May 7, 2011)

Worth the money. Just something about the feel of the crockery that is so much better than melamine.


----------



## Bobthebass (Jun 30, 2014)

We have just changed from Melamine to Corelle. No comparison really. Melamine feels like you are out on a picnic instead of proper eating in a bijou flat on wheels........


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers folks

Easily sold to me: we'll have a look around the show and then make a decision

Cheers  

Graham


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Graham,
Don't forget to check out a sort of price guide, perhaps from Amazon.
Corelle are not cheap so shop around first...

Norrie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers Norrie...will do!

Graham


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

I don't know why Corelle is so expensive here. We were in the States last year and bought a box of 4 each of dinner plates, side plates and cereal bowls from Walmart for $15. I saw the same bowls at one of the shows here for £8 each! Even with the cost of importing it seems someone is making a large profit.

As previously said, a similar version is available quite cheaply in supermarkets in France and Italy.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> As previously said, a similar version is available quite cheaply in supermarkets in France and Italy.


If I recall we got ours in SuperU but most of the big supermarkets stock similar. Can't say that all the patterns are attractive though, but of you want functional Corelle lookalikes, they do the job at a good price


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

If you really want Corelle I have just checked online with Amazon.com, a 16 piece set in Classic Cafe Blue is $29.54, including free p&p to the UK if you spend $35 overall. The same set on Amazon.co.uk is £56.99!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just use crockery cup/mugs/and glasses for drinks

tony


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We bought a 16 piece set of Corelle on-line a while ago and though the material is great and the dinner plates are a reasonable size the side plates and bowls are minute. The mugs with the set were an entirely different heavy pottery material and didn't seem to match at all. We gave them away.

So now we use a mixture of Corelle, china and melamine.


Chris


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

They cannot make mugs in Corelle as they can't mould a handle so the mugs supplied are heavy pottery ones as mentioned above and are not covered by the Corelle guarantee.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

We got ours from Argos online delivered, as said mugs are pottery, but they are worth the money, better than plastic melameine, oh and your sharp knife won't scratch them either,,
Mrs T says they are posh for motorhomers, and we haven't got a hymer either 
Misty


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Jarcadia, that's a good price but....you have to include postage and import tax ...then it almost doubles in price over costs..  

Norrie


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Norrie, if you spend $35, that is the Corelle plus $5.46 of other goods, then postage to the UK is FREE. They add on import duty at the checkout, on a $60 pair of jeans I bought the other week it was about £7. I buy alot from the States and if you choose well it is always far below UK prices, when the exchange rate is good.

Bear in mind though that this free postage doesn't apply to everything they sell, but it shows up on the website before you order.

M&S plus other large UK retailers do the same in reverse, on certain of their items p&p to the States is free.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

China is certainly much nicer to eat off, but I use melamine for 2 reasons.

Firstly to save weight.
Secondly to save having to heat plates when I'm cooking on the hob. I hate hot food on cold plates, and melamine doesn't chill the food.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We don't have melamine

But we have good food, it tastes fantastic

And I never notice the plates
:lol: 

Aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes, Sandra, but you know how to cook. My food needs all the help it can get! :lol:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

As Tugboat said we use the melamine due to its weight as its an issue with us.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

jarcadia said:


> I don't know why Corelle is so expensive here. We were in the States last year and bought a box of 4 each of dinner plates, side plates and cereal bowls from Walmart for $15. I saw the same bowls at one of the shows here for £8 each! Even with the cost of importing it seems someone is making a large profit.
> 
> As previously said, a similar version is available quite cheaply in supermarkets in France and Italy.


Yep - I got a set for the new van when I was over there earlier this year. cost $26.87 for a 16 piece set


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Just bought a set of Luminarc from a local caravan shop 12 pieces £15.

The Corelle was £41


Thanks for the tip off was going for Melamine.

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tuggy if you think the plate helps to make the food taste better

Then I worry

The only thing I insist on is that I drink out of fine ish china

But my lips touch that

I don't usually lick the plate :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

We had all the Melamine kit when we had a caravan and three kids to cater for 
Now theres just the two of us we use proper cups, plates and dishes
I have a few melamine salad dishes and some spare melamine plates and dishes for visitors
I also have a couple of tin plates (white ones with blue trims)which are handy for all sorts of eventualities
I always disliked melamine plates ~ Food does not taste the same on a plastic plate and as for booze its proper glasses all the way 
I just wrap plates in tea towels and stuff kitchen roll between the cups 
I hope you enjoy whatever you choose 
Cath


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Can't stand plastic! We have glass too 8) 
In fact lots of glasses n plates dishes cups bowls. Love it. Home from home.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I went off Corelle 30-odd years ago. 

I was towing the caravan across 1 of these dippy Irish roads through the peat bogs. Picked up an old local and had great craic. 

Got to our destination n had to send my mother and baby back into the car while I dealt with the fall-out (literally). 

The Corelle had smashed into smithereens - long, dagger-like shards, some so thin they were almost translucent. 

I never want to risk such a clean-up job again. 

Tho I agree, it's much nicer to use than melamine.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We bought a 21-piece set for $49.99, shipped to our friend in California, Blue Onion pattern with butter/cheese dish as well.

We'll bring it back with us in October 

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We use china plates and mugs, or glass coffee mugs all stacked in the proper holders bought from shop. best selection we found locally for those was at Caravan Tech Hurst Green.A21.

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We plumped for Corelle in the end. Around £44 for a nice understated 12 piece set. We also changed our glasses for some heavy duty plastic jobbies which tbh look/feel just like the real thing. Even my beer doesnt feel adulterated from dinking out of one...  

Much quieter in the back now (even though we used tea towels to mask the noise) 

Graham


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Does anyone else use those wire plate racks and cup holders that one screws into place, I get no rattles from my lockers.

cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Does anyone else use those wire plate racks and cup holders that one screws into place, I get no rattles from my lockers.
> 
> cabby


Ditto. You do need a fairly big locker though as the plates are stored so they can't touch each other and so can't rattle. We use French Arco wear- the big plates were 90p each from Tesco and are over 7 years old now with no breakages, small plates and bowls from Auchan at 60 cents each.

The only noise we have had took us ages to identify; it was a high pitched trilling noise. It turned out to be two stainless steel egg cups packed together and vibrating when we hit certain road conditions.

G


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I always used bone china with it being lighter and strong


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I actually have no idea what we have

Is this a thread to distinguish the peasants from the aristocracy :lol: :lol: 

I have a complete set of Spode pottery

So I'll put it' in the van

Well you have to don't you dears :lol: :lol: 

Aldra :wink: :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

aldra said:


> I actually have no idea what we have
> 
> Is this a thread to distinguish the peasants from the aristocracy :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Spode pottery is much too heavy and it chips easily. Any peasant knows that the most durable and lightweight is enamel.

If, like us, you have a complete set of Danish melamine from circa mid 1970s then sell it. I went all over trembly when I saw how much it was fetching on EBay etc. It used to be our standard crockery in our tenting and caravanning days and I can remember buying more mugs_and bowls when we went to Denmark. Glad I did now.

G


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually

I love enamel

It's so tactile and reminiscent of meals of bye gone days

To h*** with it I'm going disposables   

Aldra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

aldra said:


> I love enamel
> 
> It's so tactile and reminiscent of meals of bye gone days


If we should ever meet remind me to show you the scar left by picking up a red-hot enamel plate left to " warm" over a gas burner that we thought we'd switched off !

Don't go for disposable unless you're someone who doesn't use their loos, showers or cook in their vans . Not you methinks.

G


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

aldra said:


> I actually have no idea what we have
> 
> Is this a thread to distinguish the peasants from the aristocracy :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


What are you implying? - How dare you :roll: :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lord Richard

I inherited my Spode so I guess it won't count to raise my status

Shush, it can be our secret :lol: 

I also have some exquisite cut glass which I'm secreting into the van

Now

The candelabra, would that be a touch ostentatious and give the game away :lol: 8O :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Treasure Island syndrome

I looked at a triumph Motorcycle here it was priced at £10,000!

The same bike exactly was $10,000 in the U.S. of A. !!!

The salesman was stumped when I asked him why. Loads of BS followed.

Rip off Britain at its best. :evil: 

AB


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

aldra said:


> Lord Richard
> 
> I inherited my Spode so I guess it won't count to raise my status
> 
> ...


I admit to taking the silver cutlery but I don't ask the butler to polish it while we're away. He does get some holiday.

G


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

aldra said:


> Lord Richard
> 
> I inherited my Spode so I guess it won't count to raise my status
> 
> ...


Aldra
You are certainly on form today and I like it


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

aldra said:


> . . . "I don't usually lick the plate :lol:
> Sandra


I do, can't waste all that good gravy :silly:


----------

